# Bluegill Cranks look like.......



## Captain Ahab (May 31, 2007)

I have a prototype PC Baits Bluegill Crank bait. Fished Lake Nockamixon yesterday and look what hit the bluegill crank:







DP certainly got the colors correct!


----------



## Anonymous (May 31, 2007)

He sure did lol! I would love to get a PC crank or two. Hope he starts selling them soon.




fishnfever


----------



## robalo78 (May 31, 2007)

can't tell the crank apart from the real thing lol


----------



## dampeoples (May 31, 2007)

What a cannibalistic fish!

I do sell them, just PM me and get on the list


----------

